# Nightime vomiting



## GusDad

Has anyone ever heard of a dog vomiting at night only? My 16-week-old Goldendoodle (he's an F1B, so I guess that makes him 2/3 poodle) has been vomiting in the middle of the night. Two nights ago I took him out and gave him a little water when he came in. He puked it up 15 minutes after getting back in his crate. I figured he just gagged it up curling up or something.

Last night, he vomited again - this time with some food in it. I cleaned it up, and a little while later he started to puke again. I woke up (no snooze on that alarm!) and quickly picked him up out of the crate and carried him outside. Nothing came up.

He's never puked during the day, and he only has no-destructible toys in the crate with him. No diet changes, and I haven't seen him consume anything weird. His appetite normal (he's always hungry) and poops are solid.


----------



## GenuineGoldens

How does he eat during the day? Food out all the time? Two meals? Three? How close is his last meal before bedtime?


----------



## LeRoymydog

I would feed him about 5 pm and then before bed give him a couple of treats to keep food in his belly.


----------



## GusDad

Gus gets 3 meals a day: 1.5 cups dry food morning, .5 cups midday, and 1 cup at suppertime. Total is 3 cups per day, the recommended quantity of Hill's Science Diet for his weight and age. He eats it all, plus some treats (Red Barn beef roll bits) as a part of training. 

Gus gets water with his food, plus some in-between drinks if he's acting really thirsty or his urine is dark yellow. Total usually 3 or 4 cups per day. No food or water after 7 p.m., just a few treats with training.


----------



## cjac&mac

Are his stools normal? Does he eat just before going to bed or before vigorous play?


----------



## GusDad

Gus eats supper around 6:00 most nights, and bedtime is 11:30. I don't let him play vigorously after eating or drinking for fear of bloat. 

His stools are totally normal in consistency, color, and frequency.


----------



## lillie20

If this happens once or twice, I'd say he ate something he shouldn't have. If its happening more often, I'd say going to long without food. From 6:00pm til morning. Mine would do the same as puppy, at least once a week would vomit during the nite. I now believe he was going thru growth spurt and couldn't go that long without meal. I also feed 3x's but give one of the meals at 10pm instead of a snack. Problem has disappeared.


----------



## spookydee

Spooky did the same thing when he was about 3 months old, only he would vomit only in the morning...I would still keep an eye on your dog, is he still active, alert and playing? Are you feeding dry food or wet...He did it for about 4 days and after that he was okay...I think with him it was the dry food...eating too fast causes the food to expand in the stomach. Now that he has slowed down his eating never had a problem again with vomiting. If it goes on longer than a week or gets worse I would defiantly see a vet.


----------



## poodleholic

GusDad said:


> Gus gets 3 meals a day: 1.5 cups dry food morning, .5 cups midday, and 1 cup at suppertime. Total is 3 cups per day, the recommended quantity of Hill's Science Diet for his weight and age. He eats it all, plus some treats (Red Barn beef roll bits) as a part of training.
> 
> Gus gets water with his food, plus some in-between drinks if he's acting really thirsty or his urine is dark yellow. Total usually 3 or 4 cups per day. No food or water after 7 p.m., just a few treats with training.


Science Diet may be the culprit, and/or those treats, neither of which are of high quality nutritionwise, due to the ingredients. Many dogs will gag and puke up yellow bile (or white foamy) after having gone without food for several hours. My male requires a snack before bed, which is usually a couple of tablespoons of low fat cottage cheese, or plain yogurt. This prevents any gagging and puking.


----------



## GenuineGoldens

When he throws up, is it just bile or water or does it contain food? If it contains food, I don't think going too long without food is your problem. If it's bile, I think bumping back the evening meal would help or perhaps a bedtime snack (milkbone?). We have a Dobie that gets sick in the morning if we sleep in and she doesn't eat on schedule. Her belly gets empty and it makes her sick.


----------

